# Đăng ký gói cước CF90 MobiFone nhận 50GB trọn gói cả tháng chỉ 90K



## anhtrang126598 (27 Tháng sáu 2022)

BÙNG NỔ DATA – ĐÓN HÈ CỰC ĐÃ
Không lo gián đoạn truy cập vì hết dung lượng Data cùng gói cước SIÊU TIẾT KIỆM CF90 từ MobiFone!
Chỉ 90.000đ/30 ngày, soạn CF90 gửi 999 là nhận ngay:
50GB/tháng Data TỐC ĐỘ CAO.
Miễn phí gọi nội nhóm
Miễn phí 100 SMS nội mạng, 15 SMS ngoại mạng dành cho thuê bao thành viên
MIỄN PHÍ DATA 3G/4G xem phim bom tấn tại truyền hình ClipTV
MIỄN PHÍ data truy cập và 01 tài khoản trên mskill.mobiedu.vn
Nhanh tay đăng ký để mọi cuộc vui cùng bạn bè và người thân không bị gián đoạn nhé!
Thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ hotline 9090 (200đ/phút).


----------



## Hoài Ngọc (1 Tháng bảy 2022)

Các bác cho em hỏi khi tham gia rồi thì thuê bao phụ có quyền hủy nhóm ko hay chỉ thuê bao trưởng nhóm mới hủy được ạ​


----------



## Chu Đệ (1 Tháng bảy 2022)

Được nhá bác , muốn hủy thuê bao thành viên trong nhóm thì số trưởng nhóm soạn tin nhắn hủy hoặc số thành viên cũng có thể tự soạn tin nhắn hủy tham gia nhóm vẫn được nhé


----------



## Hoài Ngọc (1 Tháng bảy 2022)

Được nhá bác , muốn hủy thuê bao thành viên trong nhóm thì số trưởng nhóm soạn tin nhắn hủy hoặc số thành viên cũng có thể tự soạn tin nhắn hủy tham gia nhóm vẫn được nhé


----------



## Chu Đệ (1 Tháng bảy 2022)

Vẫn được luôn nhá bác khi dùng hết 50GB data của nhóm thì thuê bao chủ nhóm sẽ được dùng với tốc độ 5Mbps, thuê bao thành viên sẽ bị ngắt kết nối hoặc sử dụng theo gói 4G cá nhân


----------



## hoalacai (4 Tháng bảy 2022)

Gói cước này không áp dụng cho các TB có profile bà con nhé.


----------



## hoamaybay (4 Tháng bảy 2022)

Đối tượng của gói cước này là thuê bao đại diện hộ gia đình/nhóm và thuê bao thành viên là thuê bao hòa mạng mới hoặc thuê bao hiện hữu trả trước/trả sau của MobiFone.


----------



## hoalacai (4 Tháng bảy 2022)

Gói cước này được áp dụng retry trong 30 ngày khi đăng ký và gia hạn bà con nhé.


----------



## hoamaybay (4 Tháng bảy 2022)

Bà con lưu ý là gói CF90 khi hết chu kỳ mà khách hàng không chủ động soạn tin nhắn gia hạn, hoặc không hủy gói thì hệ thống sẽ tự động gia hạn về gói đơn kỳ CF90.


----------



## hoalacai (4 Tháng bảy 2022)

Các bạn nên biết quy định cộng ngày sử dụng cho gói CF90 là mỗi chu kỳ gói cước gia hạn hệ thống cộng 30 ngày sử dụng (ngày sử dụng của sim) để đảm bảo thuê bao đủ 60 ngày sử dụng kể từ thời điểm gia hạn.


----------



## hoamaybay (4 Tháng bảy 2022)

Bà con nên biết là gói CF90 được sử dụng song song với các gói data nền khác.


----------



## hoalacai (4 Tháng bảy 2022)

Gói cước này quy định là cước phát sinh ngoài gói từ dịch vụ thoại, SMS được tính theo loại thuê bao khách hàng đang sử dụng theo quy định hiện hành, hoặc theo gói cước khác mà khách hàng đăng ký (nếu có) bà con nhé.


----------



## hoamaybay (4 Tháng bảy 2022)

Bà con nên biết là mỗi gói cước sẽ giới hạn 10 thuê bao thành viên tham gia nhé.


----------



## hoalacai (4 Tháng bảy 2022)

Các bạn lưu ý là thuê bao không sử dụng đồng thời các gói CF90 với các gói bundle khác của dịch vụ ClipTV, MobiEdu.


----------



## hoamaybay (4 Tháng bảy 2022)

Bà con cần biết thêm thông tin gói cước có thể liên hệ tổng đài 9090 ( mất 200đ/phút cho TB trả trước).


----------

